# Asus MyLogo question! (RoG to Non-RoG)



## Cratzky (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey! 
i couldnt find anywhere else to post this question so i try here..

I was thinking, is it possible to get the asus republic of gamers logo (the bootup screen) on my asus p5q (non-ROG motherboard) using the asus MyLogo tool?

And if so, how do i fix it?
And if not using the MyLogo tool, how do i do it?

Regards
C


----------



## Viscarious (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not exactly sure how the Asus boot screen tool works but with my Gigabyte one, you MUST have the image in 640x480 AND it MUST be in 16 bit color or lower. If not, the program will reject it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 20, 2010)

Viscarious said:


> I'm not exactly sure how the Asus boot screen tool works but with my Gigabyte one, you MUST have the image in 640x480 AND it MUST be in 16 bit color or lower. If not, the program will reject it. Hope this helps.



Thanks, that gave me a few guidelines to the mission. 

However, now a new question pops up.. where do i get the screen?


----------



## Viscarious (Jan 20, 2010)

Cratzky said:


> Thanks, that gave me a few guidelines to the mission.
> 
> However, now a new question pops up.. where do i get the screen?



What do you mean by screen?


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 20, 2010)

Viscarious said:


> What do you mean by screen?



The Asus Republic of Gamers screen  

-> http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/mac/reviews/asus/maximusIIgene/68.jpg

That is how it looks when u bootup a comp equipped with a asus rampage motherboard.

The screen im talking about 

Someone must be sitting on the real bootup screen picture in correct size and quality....


----------



## Viscarious (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, so you need the image...

Lets see. You could use this image, expand it to 640x480 in an image editing program like GIMP(free) and then set its colors to 16256 under the index option. I'd do it for you but I'm at work on a netbook which doesn't have gimp installed.

If you can wait or cant get it to work for you, I'll be able to do it in about 5 hours. lol. Sit tight!


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 20, 2010)

Viscarious said:


> Ok, so you need the image...
> 
> Lets see. You could use this image, expand it to 640x480 in an image editing program like GIMP(free) and then set its colors to 16256 under the index option. I'd do it for you but I'm at work on a netbook which doesn't have gimp installed.
> 
> If you can wait or cant get it to work for you, I'll be able to do it in about 5 hours. lol. Sit tight!



Im worried about the quality, will it not affect the image quality of the picture if expanding the picture? otherwise, it would be awesome !


----------



## Viscarious (Jan 20, 2010)

Cratzky said:


> Im worried about the quality, will it not affect the image quality of the picture if expanding the picture? otherwise, it would be awesome !



Ehh, I don't think it would be noticeable. Those POST images are pretty low quality to begin with so the expansion from 480x318 or w/e that image was, to 640x480 really isn't that much. Plus you have to cut the color down to 16 bit so that further reduces the effect.

I doubt anyone would notice.


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 20, 2010)

Viscarious said:


> Ok, so you need the image...
> 
> Lets see. You could use this image, expand it to 640x480 in an image editing program like GIMP(free) and then set its colors to 16256 under the index option. I'd do it for you but I'm at work on a netbook which doesn't have gimp installed.
> 
> If you can wait or cant get it to work for you, I'll be able to do it in about 5 hours. lol. Sit tight!



Interesting, ill try by my own a few times, ill get back shortly 
Thanks for help!


----------



## Viscarious (Jan 20, 2010)

Notta prob. I'll check this post later tonight to see if you got it working, otherwise, I'll do the image for you. GL!


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 21, 2010)

Viscarious said:


> Notta prob. I'll check this post later tonight to see if you got it working, otherwise, I'll do the image for you. GL!



http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2008/08/08082830701l.jpg

This is the logo im hunting for but without the "rampage extreme" text.

The best result ive come up with is the background, without the fancy logo or the text "republic of gamers".

I managed to extract the background out from a rampage bios file using a bios editor.

However, it seems i cannot get my hands on the rest of the picture... it might be the actual bios editor i use (maybe its not so less powerful) .. running out of imagination soon 


Edit: omg ! i found the striker 2 formula one!
-> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/7648/strikeriiformula1qh9.jpg

in the right colors, and in the right size, time for some paintshopping and removing that bottom text hope it works.


EDIT2: I have not given up on this projekt, the image i found was not good because the Asus MyLogo program itself turns the color down to 256bit, which results in really ugly image, when its already turned down, so... I can basically use which high quality picture i want, and the program will convert it automatically if i've understand it right.
So!
Im currently making a custom made asus republic of gamers boot screen using photoshop, i will upload it to imagehackus and post the final picture here, its already looking very promising 

After its completely done, ill flash it into my bios, and hope for the best. 
If no update comes, my bios is messed up.
Wish me luck! if it works, i will take a picture of it with my phone


----------



## Viscarious (Jan 21, 2010)

Cratzky said:


> http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2008/08/08082830701l.jpg
> 
> This is the logo im hunting for but without the "rampage extreme" text.
> 
> ...



Very good then! Well, I'm home and if you need help, let me know.


----------



## Cratzky (Jan 21, 2010)

Viscarious said:


> Very good then! Well, I'm home and if you need help, let me know.





Its alive!! i used the one of the modded bioses for my motherboard from the thread here on TPU, and flashed that bios to use my custom made (photoshop made) republic of gamers boot screen.

Here it is , Enjoy! -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJf5D9Xc8l0

Mission accomplished!


----------



## Viscarious (Jan 21, 2010)

Cratzky said:


> Its alive!! i used the one of the modded bioses for my motherboard from the thread here on TPU, and flashed that bios to use my custom made (photoshop made) republic of gamers boot screen.
> 
> Here it is , Enjoy! -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJf5D9Xc8l0
> 
> Mission accomplished!



Very good! Nicely done too. I need to add the boot text to my bios load image.


----------

